# My salt water tank



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

It is a small tank, only 14 gallons but I love it. I started to set up an 8 gallon as well, so one day I will post some pics of that...

here are some pics of the tank from 2 years ago...




























and here is the tank today..





































and of course I can't forget my Lily


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is beautiful. Salt water tanks are a lot more interesting than fresh water tanks. Though I bet Lily is better at snuggling with than the fish.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful. Lily is a beauty, too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool tank, salt water fish are so much harder to take care of than my goldfish  Lilly is beautiful at the beach.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

sooooo much work i'm sure. the results are definitely worth it, though. looks amazing and vibrant!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I could never do that in my house LOL but it's so beautiful. Good job!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, that's beautiful. I have a hard time keeping goldfish alive...lol! Sweet picture of Lilly at the beach


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lily is gorgeous. I tried to have a fishtank with just goldfish but my cat Starr kept trying to climb in the tank and not afraid of water so after the fish died, I just got rid of the tank.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Lily is gorgeous. I tried to have a fishtank with just goldfish but my cat Starr kept trying to climb in the tank and not afraid of water so after the fish died, I just got rid of the tank.


I would like to put a fishtank in but I fear Toby would learn to fish.  So I just admire all the beautiful ones we get to see out and about.

Renee, your Lily and fish are gorgeous!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Your tank is beautiful! I've always wanted a salt water tank. I wish you lived nearby, I need a mentor to get me started.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments! Lily loves the tank too, but not need to worry about her going fishing  the tank has a covered hood. Lily is too funny with one of the fish, I swear Lily and this fish have a friendship. Everytime Lily goes up to the tank, this fish comes to the front of the glass and the two of them just stare at each other. I'll have to take pics of that one day...


----------

